# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Arthades, steampunk humanoid robot, Dirk Dewulf (aka Kezanti), Brugge, Belgium

## Airicist

Designer - Dirk Dewulf (aka Kezanti)

Home page - kezanti.com/sculptures/human/arthades.html

----------


## Airicist

Kezanti-Shiva and Arthades 

Uploaded on Jun 14, 2007




> Shiva carrys a fan and Arthades walks with Kezanti along the streets Bruges

----------


## Airicist

Kezanti-Arthades 

Uploaded on Jun 14, 2007




> Kezanti and Arthades take a walk in their hometown,Bruges

----------


## Airicist

Kezanti and Arthades on a late night walk in Bruges 

Published on Oct 3, 2012

----------

